
Show HN: Flushout - A distributed data model based on event sourcing - willsaar
https://github.com/saarw/flushout
======
adrienjt
Nice! I had built something similar for an offline react native mobile app
three years ago, then regretted I had not simply used Google Firestore. How
does Flushout compare to Firestore? How do you solve access control?

~~~
willsaar
Flushout is not a hosted solution like Firestore, it's a component for systems
that have their own backend that handles access control and need a data model.

Flushout isn't tied to any particular cloud provider (my backend is running in
AWS), and lets you preserve a history of every update to the model to make it
easy to implement undo or just display historical updates to the document. As
Flushout can also send individual updates to sync models, it may also be more
efficient than sending snapshot updates (especially for large documents), but
don't know how Firestore transfers its model updates internally...

